# Best Temporary Enclosure



## carcharios (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm adopting a tegu that is about 2 feet and need a temporary enclosure to put her in until I can build her a cage this weekend. I was wondering what the best options would be. I was thinking of getting a large rubbermaid bin and filling it with cypress mulch. Do you think this type of enclosure would be ok for a short-term basis? Any other ideas?

Carcharios


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 8, 2009)

carcharios I used rubbermaids for temporary or transport containers. I have cut rubbermaid lids and a put screen on top using duct tape (im a redneck lol ) and you can place heat lamps and other lights on the screen (use metal screen ) GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS .
JD


----------

